# I'm new and starting from scratch



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

hello and Welcome!

It sounds like you are ready to learn and that's good cause there are lots of great people here willing to share their knowledge. 

So, where to start? 

What do you want to know? 
What kind of shooting are you interested in (target, 3D, hunting, just recreational)? 
Have you looked at or bought a bow already?
What kind of bow are you interested in, traditional (recurve or longbow) or compound?
Do you have access to a bow shop in your area?

these questions should help get the discussion started


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

This thread can answer alot of question on archery;http://archeryhistory.com/archerytalk/The_Nuts&Bolts_of_Archery.pdf

If you have other quewstions just ask & someone will help.


----------



## Nuzzi (Sep 12, 2012)

it will also help to find a reputable archery proshop where a professional can properly measure you and help you create or purchase the best bow to fit you. Never try to buy off the shelf without having adjustments done for draw length, proper peep sighting (if going that way) and the myriad of accessories possible for any bow purchase.

Good luck!


----------



## SweetSissy (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info...I needed a good site to find out what some of the things mean...I know kinda what they are but not so much how to work with them...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Freeman1776 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi, I am new to archery as well. I have ordered a recurve bow (takedown) and a case so far. There is a one and only archery store, but they are not much help with questions or ordering of products. So, I am left to fend for myself and have questions already. I briefly scanned the Pdf on "Nuts and Bolts of Archery" and some of the material in it is not that user friendly for beginners. 

Some of my questions are:

*What size arrows do I pick to target shoot? 
Weight of arrows? 
What about string size, are they all the same or based on the length of the bow? 
What size is a stringer, same size as bow or are they a universal size? *

I'm sure I'll have more questions, but if anyone can help me with these questions, I'd appreciate it because I don't know where else to ask this.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Freeman1776 said:


> Some of my questions are:
> 
> *What size arrows do I pick to target shoot? The manufacturers have arrow charts that take several factors into account. If your local shop can't help you, contact Lancaster Archery Supply.
> Weight of arrows? This is not relevant at this point.
> ...


Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## zephus (Apr 28, 2012)

I was new in May. It's October now and if it weren't for this site (and Allen), I probably wouldn't know the 'language' of archery that you've seem to have notice. Welcome to ArcheryTalk, you're going to feel right at home here, and I wish you well on your journey.

My advice is to really find that pro shop. usually the pro shop will have a range, and will hold regular classes for learners. One of those types of classes is the JOAD, short for Junior Olympic Archery Development, meant for kids. Some shops and ranges will allow adults to shoot in the JOAD, and that's how I learned how to shoot. Right now I shoot compound 246 out of 300 points at 18 metres. And I get better with every shoot.

Not to mention, whether you want to shoot Recurve or Compound, a pro shop will be the best place to try out bows, know what feels good, and improve yourself plus get help with your shot.

If one thing that I've realized about learning archery, is that it is a self development sport. It requires your own discipline to learn your own body to release your arrow your own way. There is a dogma to shooting, but it still a self realization on how to fire that arrow and reach your target. You are the shooter, not the bow. Take that one to the bank


----------



## Freeman1776 (Oct 5, 2012)

zephus said:


> My advice is to really find that pro shop. usually the pro shop will have a range, and will hold regular classes for learners.


Thanks for the input and I hope to get some help here if no one thinks these "newbie" questions are stupid. 

I wanted to address your comment about going to a "pro shop". The area that I live in has only one new shop, and nothing for hundreds of miles. This man advertised his new shop and even put online coupons but he is so disorganized, he has no products to sell, and not even a sign on his door. His phone is seldom answered and often a message saying that his cell phone is full and no messages can be added. Basically, this is an archery guy who loves the sport and knows it well, but when you ask him questions, he goes on and on about everything but your question. He is a poor business person and has had me wait for a bow for two months now. I got frustrated and ordered my own online. I am sharing this with you because often pro shops have real pros who are ambitious and want the business as well as new people into the sport. I am sorry to say, but I don't have the pleasure of such an experienced business and pro shop owner. I plan to subscribe to magazines that have more info on target shooting and less on hunting. I plan to learn on my own as much as possible until I meet people on the range who can answer some questions.

I really am glad to have found this forum and I hope this is a stepping stone for me to learn more about a sport that I have been wanting to enter for years, but was just too complacent to get involved in.


----------



## Freeman1776 (Oct 5, 2012)

Allen, thanks for your help, but please forgive me, I still have a few questions. 

I'll check the manufactures arrow charts to learn more. 
What about the weight of the arrows? *You said they were irrelevant but not why they were irrelevant.*
About the string size, you said *"4" inches shorter than nock to nock"....sorry, but what does all that mean????? *

I'm sure I'll have more questions and will read what other people write, but for now, this is pretty basic and I'd like to understand these issues better.

Thanks again Allen!


----------



## SweetSissy (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm really not sure which questions to ask so until I have my bow fixed for me I will follow this sight and hope to get a little more understanding...maybe I can suggest a terminology thread...hint hint...thank you for taking time to tell me what I need to do to get started 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Freeman1776 said:


> Allen, thanks for your help, but please forgive me, I still have a few questions.
> 
> I'll check the manufactures arrow charts to learn more.
> What about the weight of the arrows? *You said they were irrelevant but not why they were irrelevant.*
> ...


There are two situations where arrow weight is important. One is hunting large game with heavy bone such as water buffalo. In this case you need heavy solidly built arrows. 

The other is in 3D competition where you want light arrows to achieve the flattest trajectory possible to compensate for errors in range estimation. The two problems with light arrow are 1) light usually equals fragile. 2) too light and you are effectively dry firing your bow. To much of this and you will destroy your bow. How many dry fires can your bow withstand? Maybe a few, maybe only one. 

For a beginner, the best arrow strategy is to find the least expensive arrows that will theoretically tune in your bow. Don't stress over this because as your form and execution develops, the spine that works best in your bow will change. You will also break and lose a few arrows.

With recurve bows, much of the tuning is done by adjusting the brace height. This is done by adjusting the length of the string. The bow manufacturer should tell you the string length and the starting brace height. Download the free Easton Tuning Guide for more information on this and on arrow selection.

As for finding a good shop, I notice that there are four South Carolina Archery Association clubs not too far from Greenville. Most of the archers in those clubs will likely shoot compound bows, but they will be able to guide you to a shop closer than the one you've tried to work with. One good shop for traditional archers that I know of in SC is Jeffery Archery down in Columbia. Owen Jeffery used to be Fred Bear's bowyer and even though he's getting up there in years, I think he's still active in the shop. It's a bit of a drive, but may be well worth it. You might contact them for a shop closer to you.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## Freeman1776 (Oct 5, 2012)

Allen, thanks for the great info. 

You are right, Columbia is a bit of a drive, about two hours. I'll keep it in mind for future as I get started. 

One more question please, what size bow should I buy? I'm six foot tall, does that matter? 

Thanks again Allen!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Freeman1776 said:


> Allen, thanks for the great info.
> 
> You are right, Columbia is a bit of a drive, about two hours. I'll keep it in mind for future as I get started.
> 
> ...


I have a couple of recurves. One I hunt with and the other is just for playing around. However, I'm primarily a compound archer and really don't know too much about selecting recurves. I do know that much depends on what you plan to do with it. You won't find a better resource for them than Lancaster Archery Supply. IMO, they are the best archery shop in the world. Very knowledgeable staff. They are too far to visit, but they have a good website and toll free numbers to call.

Allen


----------



## SweetSissy (Sep 21, 2012)

oldschoolcj5 said:


> hello and Welcome!
> 
> It sounds like you are ready to learn and that's good cause there are lots of great people here willing to share their knowledge.
> 
> ...


I have a Mathews Menace...I am mostly wanting to do target shooting...Im not sure about hunting yet...the bow that I have was chosen for me...I did take it out today to see how it feels and found that when I pulled it back it was at my face and I couldn't see the site...guess I will have to wait a couple more weeks to have it checked and fixed for me...I see on here a lot about choosing a bow that is right for you... how do know which one is for you? What's the dl and dw? I don't have a lot of strength in my arms so that's a drawback...how do I still enjoy archery with that? Like I said I'm not sure about hunting but I still am very eager to learn all about this sport...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

all new shooter`s should buy the book called core archery by larry wise and buy a low poundage bow, start slowly you will become a much better archer ,join an archery club maybe,shoot winter archery league,take lesson.but that book is a good start.the young korean archer`s practice for a year before they are allowed to shoot a bow.good luck and have fun!


----------

